# Power Consumption Graphs (GF 6/7/8, x800 - x1950) :D



## Kramy

Here's some interesting power consumption graphs:









http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index.p...t=15&subpage=1

I'm not sure how accurate the actual wattages are, but the ratios between them seem accurate. If you want to be on the safe side, estimate the wattages at 70-80% of what you really need - that's a good thing to do for your average power supply anyway.

Pretty nice having it all laid out so simply!









Edit: Updated graphs *Feb 2007*.


----------



## Melcar

Nice one. Loving the ratings on the x1950pro; just wished they overclocked more.


----------



## Kramy

Yeah, the x1950PRO is pretty sick power consumption wise - matches a 7950GT when overclocked too, so it's right in line with GeForce cards!









I was shocked my 7900GS required so little at first. However, just now I realized I forgot to plug the PCIe power cable into mine; it's been running without extra juice for weeks and weeks at 600/800mhz, and broke a couple 7900GS records!









Seems very accurate on the whole, except maybe for those GeForce 8's, which have that separate chip to power as well.


----------



## FrankenPC

Nice graphs


----------



## DuckieHo

Some of the power consumption seems a bit low... another member tested his 8800GTX and registered 180w+ power consumption. nVidia themselves have stated that this card TDP is around 175w. However, some of the other values seem on point.

I should add these to my TDP spreadsheet...


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kramy* 
Yeah, the x1950PRO is pretty sick power consumption wise - matches a 7950GT when overclocked too, so it's right in line with GeForce cards!









I was shocked my 7900GS required so little at first. However, just now I realized I forgot to plug the PCIe power cable into mine; it's been running without extra juice for weeks and weeks at 600/800mhz, and broke a couple 7900GS records!









Seems very accurate on the whole, except maybe for those GeForce 8's, which have that separate chip to power as well.

I would assume that once one voltmods and starts pushing 700MHz+ on a 7900GS, power comsumption would be more in line with a 7900GT/7950GT.
The x1950pros remind me a bit of the x800xls; monster cards that could not OC.


----------



## gonX

They've updated the graphs... includes most 6-series for nVidia and the 8xx series for ATi.


----------



## lenzo

37 watts for a 7600GT, there goes my electric bill, lol


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
They've updated the graphs... includes most 6-series for nVidia and the 8xx series for ATi.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKYMTL @ NCIX*
*Basically what I do is get a baseline measurement of a card that I own (in this case a 6600 DDR2) and check the wattage on Xbitlabs. Xbitlabs uses a series of shunts and whatnot to measure the actual consumption of graphics cards.* Then I plug in my kill-a-watt electric usage monitor and measure how much my system is using at load.

*I then install the next graphics card (in this case a 7600GT) and measure how much my system increased in power usage* using the Kill-a-Watt. Then, I can find the total system wattage difference between the 6600 and 7600GT. When I add that to the reading at Xbitlabs for the 6600, I get how much the 7600GT uses. It looks like this:

6600 (from Xbitlabs) = 28W
6600 (total wattage for my system) = 210W
7600GT (total wattage for my system) = 219W

28+9= 37W usage for the 7600GT.


----------



## Torched-Geek

Wow been looking for this. Well done for finding it dude? (Saw it in your siggy, sorry if this is a dead thread?)


----------



## Fishie36

Finally the myths are busted. Glad to see this one layed to rest









Btw, there's still some noobs going around saying omg 8800 300w oh noes. So now I can just link them here


----------



## Kramy

Thanks for the reps, both of you!









It's a bit surprising how little some cards need - but a lot of people do run cards on generic/weak power supplies, and most aren't exploding.









I know someone that runs an x850XT PE on a 300w PSU - crazy!

It's funny how at first, there were many reliable low-watt PSUs, then there was a rush for companies to pass 500 watts(most of it on the +5V/+3.3V rails







), and now we're back to power supplies with strong +12V rails, for how many watts they actually deliver.

I spot a pattern!...I wonder if soon we'll have a wave of 1000w PSUs with weak +12V rails?


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kramy* 
I know someone that runs an x850XT PE on a 300w PSU - crazy!

My friend runs a 4.8Ghz celeron and X1900GT on his 330w psu.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*


My friend runs a 4.8Ghz celeron and X1900GT on his 330w psu.












That Celeron probably eats over half the watts that power supply provides!


----------



## NrGx

Woot. 66W for me!. I love my card. I still can't find a better one for the price after 5 months.


----------



## m11a1

Damn my OC'ed GTS must be consuming as much a GTX


----------



## stargate125645

Don't just put that the graphs are updated, put the date they were updated otherwise it is meaningless to us that it's updated. Otherwise, good find!


----------



## sandiegoskyline

This should be stickied IMO


----------



## sepheroth003

nice graphs, this is the kinda crap I gotta do at work all day, take "data" and turn it into useful information.


----------



## Compaddict

Nice job!









I'm in the top 2 on the list.









I vote sticky as well, worth a rep for sure.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Don't just put that the graphs are updated, put the date they were updated otherwise it is meaningless to us that it's updated. Otherwise, good find!

Done. I think it was February...







well either way, Feb is already past.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandiegoskyline* 
This should be stickied IMO

That's what I thought.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
nice graphs, this is the kinda crap I gotta do at work all day, take "data" and turn it into useful information.

That *could* be fun, if you got to use tools like Flash. If you have to do it on paper...that would be quite boring.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Compaddict* 
Nice job!









I'm in the top 2 on the list.









I vote sticky as well, worth a rep for sure.









Thanks!


----------



## Pwnjohnson

I'll be surprised if they don't blow a few PSU's testing the R600 system







.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Stickied.* Great Info here. Well done. Keep it up to date if you can.


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lenzo*


37 watts for a 7600GT, there goes my electric bill, lol


 Lol are you kidding me? Imagine my 7900GT with vmod running at almost 700Mhz...that's some power right there...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*


Lol are you kidding me? Imagine my 7900GT with vmod running at almost 700Mhz...that's some power right there...


700 MHz is insane anyways







Isn't stock speeds like 450?


----------



## Intervention

Good Job, Rep +


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Wow, very nice find even though this is a little old. 45w for a 7900GS. Nice...


----------



## Kramy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*


Lol are you kidding me? Imagine my 7900GT with vmod running at almost 700Mhz...that's some power right there...


Yeah...I'm in the same boat as you. My 7900GS is probably sucking up closer to 90 watts, since it's literally running more than 40% faster than it should.

How does it work exactly - Mhz*Volts*ObscureNumber = Watt usage?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


*Stickied.* Great Info here. Well done. Keep it up to date if you can.


Thanks - will do!









Actually, the person that wrote that has since moved on to checking CPUs; I could post some CPU charts too, in the appropriate sections. Pentiums _really_ guzzle power!


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kramy*


Yeah...I'm in the same boat as you. My 7900GS is probably sucking up closer to 90 watts, since it's literally running more than 40% faster than it should.

How does it work exactly - Mhz*Volts*ObscureNumber = Watt usage?










There's no exact formula since power usage doesn't come only from the GPU. You would also have to factor in memory, voltage regulator losses, and just about other component on the board. It would be easier to just whip out a watt meter and compare overclocked draw to stock draw.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Nice graphs. Good info. Highly REP-Worthy







.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 
Damn my OC'ed GTS must be consuming as much a GTX









Nope, its the same as a stock GTS, you havent modified the power the card is getting, only made the clocks higher. It still consumes the same amount of power, just like a CPU.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
700 MHz is insane anyways







Isn't stock speeds like 450?

Yeah, 712 stable here

I'm probably at about 90W as I'm pushing 1.55V core and a little extra on the RAM.


----------



## m11a1

How do you know I haven't been increasing the voltage on the PCI-E?


----------



## RobNyc

yea x1950pro and 7950gt best ratings


----------



## RobNyc

got me a 7950gt


----------



## SZayat

So nVidia 7900GT hits the sweet spot


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


So nVidia 7900GT hits the sweet spot


Yeah... I had 2 in SLI but sold one to get my GX2. I wish I could have kept the GT as well but I love my GX2. Bummer it uses almost 3x the GT wattage, but it's worth it.


----------



## SZayat

Thanks







+


----------



## binormalkilla

I can add both of mine when I get home......I have a digital power meter on my PSU.....obviously this is the whole system though....


----------



## darksideleader

so you guys gonna graph the newer cards' power comsumption?


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=7&t=9354

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ns,1672-5.html

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards....=560&card2=549


----------

